
Android 5 lock-screens can be bypassed by typing in a reeeeally long password - Jerry2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/16/google_patches_android_lockscreen_bypass_nexus/
======
Someone1234
> it's best to use a PIN or pattern to secure your lock-screen – because
> there's a trivial bypass for its password protection.

That may not save you. If you enter either one too many times Android falls
back to the password screen.

------
mayoff
Sounds familiar...
[http://insecure.org/sploits/xscreensaver.html](http://insecure.org/sploits/xscreensaver.html)

------
happyscrappy
>"By manipulating a sufficiently large string in the password field when the
camera app is active, an attacker is able to destabilize the lockscreen,
causing it to crash to the home screen," the researchers write. Yes, by typing
in too many characters, you can kill off the security mechanism and gain full
access to the device, even if its filesystem is encrypted.

Yikes

